# mobile robot with fuzzy



## h.d (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
شباب عندي مشروع mobile robot
و لازم اعمله موديلنغ و كنترول باستخدام ا fuzzy logic
و بعدين simulation with matlab
وبدي مساعدتكم خصوصا بالنسبة لل fuzzy
لانه ما عندي خبرة في


----------



## h.d (1 مايو 2007)

غريب ما في رد ابدا


----------



## mbayer (3 مايو 2007)

*رد*

اولا اريد ان اسألك هل عندك خبرة في ال fuzzy لان هنالك اكثر من طريقة للتعامل مع ال fuzzy
من حيث اختيار fuzzy method ارسل تفاصيل اكثر لاتمكن من مساعدتك لأن مشروع تخرجي كان عبارة عن mobile robot باستخدام ال fuzzy حيث كان عبارة عن روبوت يتحسس المجال المغناطيسي لسلك كهربائي يوضع تحت الارض ويقوم الربوت بتعديل مساره حسب و ضعية السلك 
حيث يوجد سنسور يتحسس المجال المغناطيسي و سنسور يتحسس اي عوائق في طريق هذا الربوت


ارجو ان افيدك اذا فهمت بالضبط ماذا تريد.


----------



## little-angel (7 مايو 2007)

hi
ive got a graduation project about controlling the movements of small car using fuzzy..i dont have much informations about this..so can any one give some help please??


----------



## h.d (9 مايو 2007)

mbayer قال:


> اولا اريد ان اسألك هل عندك خبرة في ال fuzzy لان هنالك اكثر من طريقة للتعامل مع ال fuzzy
> من حيث اختيار fuzzy method ارسل تفاصيل اكثر لاتمكن من مساعدتك لأن مشروع تخرجي كان عبارة عن mobile robot باستخدام ال fuzzy حيث كان عبارة عن روبوت يتحسس المجال المغناطيسي لسلك كهربائي يوضع تحت الارض ويقوم الربوت بتعديل مساره حسب و ضعية السلك
> حيث يوجد سنسور يتحسس المجال المغناطيسي و سنسور يتحسس اي عوائق في طريق هذا الربوت
> 
> ...


 

شكرا اخي
فعلا ان ما عندي خبرة بالفزي بس عم حاول اقراء على matlab help
و اذا عندك شي مفيد عن الfuzzy
ياريت تفيدني فيز
الذي اريده بالضبط هو drive dc-motor by fuzzy logic
اي قيادة محرك dc باستخدام المنطق العائم المتغيرات التي اريد التحكم بها هي السرعة و الاتجاه لهذا المحرك
وشكرا لك


----------



## م المصري (31 مارس 2008)

اخي اخبرنا اخر اخبارك


----------

